# Travel Destinations > Australia & New Zealand >  camper van to where ?????

## Atravel

Hi, looking for a nice trip for the wife and me...... Done Cairns, Seen around Brisbane for a week, Sydney to Blue mts and back to Brisbane, Had a fantastic time, but need to find another route for a couple of weeks.  Any suggestions for two weeks in a camper van/motor home.

----------

